# can anybody tell me what kind of tree



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

Can anybody tell me what kind of tree this is?







[/IMG]










[/IMG]


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Cherry is my very uneducated guess. I belive it's a cherry but im sure someone will say im wrong


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

its been in my yard when i bought the house never had any cherrys on it maybe it wasent old enough then


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Pretty sure its a cherry. You say it's never had cherries on it. Is this the first time that you've noticed flowers on it ? It looks like a fairly young tree. Maybe it's just starting to produce fruit.

John


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

flowers just started this year


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

definately cherry.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

 

Had one in the back yard as a kid, and spent many an afternoon climbing it....


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

BTW, even if its a fruit bearing cherry, it most likely will need a pollinator tree nearby. Although a few cherries are self polinating.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Man I'm good!:lol:


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

*Pin Cherry?*


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Nope, Black Cherry tree. You do need other trees around for pollination with these trees.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

............It be a Cherry ( Wild ) and they get very tall... maybe 30-40 ft. ( + ) Got about 20 of them round here and they produce cherries...If the winters are mild expect mucho cherries...some varieties are dark cherries I've got em' both...one year we had so many cherries made a bunch of pies,don't need to add too much sugar cause the cherries are quite sweet ....just let em' ripen up before you pick em' .....the fruit attracts lots of birds and rodents ( squirrels chipmunks) so expect visitors ....one year we had an abundant crop and had Baltimore Orioles and Waxwings and Scarlet Tannagers around all late summer.......the fruit is smaller than the domestic ( store bought ) cherry but you can get many many handfulls and stuff yourself.....just wish they didn't grow so tall cause most of the fruit is way high up......:corkysm55


----------

